# Seizure Information for Vizslas



## SeqViz (Feb 24, 2014)

Here's an excerpt from a journal article I received from my vet about seizures in Vizslas for anyone interested:

* Idiopathic Epilepsy In Vizslas.
ACVIM 2002*
EE Patterson, JR Mickelson, Y Da, MC Roberts, AS McVey, DP O'Brien*, GS Johnson*, PJ Armstrong
Canine Epilepsy Research Consortium - Canine Genetics Lab, University of Minnesota College of Vet. Med., St. Paul MN, and *Animal Molecular Genetics Lab, University of Missouri-Columbia College of Vet. Med., Columbia MO.

Medical record, seizure survey, and phone interview information was obtained for 29 Vizslas with idiopathic epilepsy (IE), 72 unaffected siblings, and 41 parents from 13 families to determine the common clinical characteristics, feasibility of a genome scan, and most likely mode of inheritance of IE in this breed.
IE was diagnosed based on age of onset of seizures, seizure history, blood work results, and neurological examinations. CT or MRI scan with CSF analysis was required for inclusion of individuals with an age of onset of seizures of less than 6 months or greater than 5 years. Simple segregation analysis was performed with the Davie ascertainment correction and chi-square analysis.

Seventy eight percent of affected Vizslas exhibited partial onset seizures. Partial onset signs included leg tremors, staring, pupil dilation and/or salivation without loss of consciousness in over 50% of the dogs with partial signs. The median age of onset of seizures was 3.0 years of age. The chi-square analysis with the ascertainment correction and the ascertainment corrected estimated segregation frequency of p = 0.28 (95% confidence interval p = 0.11 to 0.45) of families with unaffected parents were both consistent with autosomal recessive inheritance (expected p = 0.25). Polygenic inheritance remains a possibility, however, and these findings should be considered preliminary information until more Vizsla families with IE are analyzed. Simulated linkage with FASTSLINK on all 13 families using an age dependent penetrance model indicated that the average maximum Log of Odds (LOD) score would be 3.23 with a maximum LOD score of 6.56 and a 55.5% chance of exceeding a statistically significant LOD score of 3.0.
This analysis indicated that IE in Vizslas may be an autosomal recessive trait, and that the families ascertained are sufficient for a whole genome scan to potentially find the chromosomal segment containing the epilepsy gene.


----------

